# Mpimbwe Frontosa



## KapampaGuy (Aug 12, 2004)

Where have all the Mpimbwe frontosa gone? why are they not as readily available as they have been in years past?


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

the demands just not there.
I have a wild group of them right now


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have 11 of them, all F1 juvies. I really like them and how they look. I like the more intense blue compared to burundi and also like the look of the mask. They are alot of fun too, eat out of my hand !! I have some pics let me know if you want to see them. LOL.


----------



## secrest (Mar 22, 2004)

I've got 6 F1 juvies growing out in my 55 right now. Very beautiful. I cant wait to put them in their bigger home.

They're definitely out there. You just have to keep your eyes open.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

I never see them or any of the other variants in my LFS. I will occaationally see a couple burundi in those shops but not often. You would have to look for them from someone who is breeding them . I have seen several ads over the past months with mpimbwe fry forsale and even some breeding groups. They are there, they are the "poor mans moba". I admit that is why i got them, army pay is not that good and i wanted a front with intense blue coloration, the mpimbwe was the best i could do. I ordered very small fry and was able to get a dozen for 100 dollars and that included the shipping. I was lucky. The person i got mine from i cant recommend to you because after i got mine it came out that many on another site had alot of problems with him and i dont even know if he is still selling fish ? Let me know if you would like me to let you know when i see some forsale , i am a member of several different sites and will see some here and there.


----------



## VinCe (Aug 15, 2004)

Tyrone from TNT Cichlids is taking order for Wild Mpimbwe if your looking for some. I loved to get a colony of those but no tank space.


----------



## eagl97 (Dec 26, 2006)

I found some on ebay $14.95 per fish and $50 shipping for as many fish you want. PM me if you want the sellers name I've bought from them before and the fish I received were really nice looking fish.


----------

